
NSA has stopped collecting location data from US cellphones without a warrant - heshiebee
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/14/20965354/nsa-intelligence-no-warrant-phone-location-data-collection
======
loons2
Sure they have.

> Next month, provisions of the Patriot Act — specifically, Section 215 — are
> set to expire, raising questions about potential reforms. “Now that Congress
> is considering reauthorizing Section 215, it needs to write a prohibition on
> warrantless geolocation collection into black-letter law,” Wyden said in a
> statement.

How about just LET it expire!

------
mindslight
There is still no mention of any of the conspirators being charged with
wiretapping and going to jail - aka _the rule of law_. I didn't think that
after being caught, criminals could just pinky-swear to stop committing crime
and be free to walk away. But apparently being on the DC-dole gives you that
privilege. So there is no disincentive to just create a new illegal anti-
American program that will take its own time to get through the courts.

~~~
java-man
"The illegal we do immediately; the unconstitutional takes a little longer."

------
jmpman
Let me guess. They’re collecting the data, but hashing the cellphone unique
identifier into some form that cant be reversed without a warrant?

~~~
beatgammit
"can't"

At this point, I don't trust the NSA at all. There's always some wiggle room
in anything they say, and I'm fed up with it. This isn't how a free society
operates...

------
kova12
You forgot to put quotes around the word "stopped"

------
olliej
“NSA has stopped breaking the law and violating the constitution”

------
quantified
Right.

